# ***July Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Jul 4, 2018)

Come on out and ride your vintage, classic, custom, ratty bicycle with the Hurricane this Sunday, July 8, meet at 9am leave at 10. Going to ride the little Sugar creek greenway except meet at Caribou coffee, 4327 Park rd., Charlotte, 28209. All bikes welcome! Lets ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks like I will be solo again! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Gonna be riding my Wards Comet. If any of you Hurricane Coaster folks are interested it will be priced to move! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 6, 2018)

Will you take Lunch with a cold lemonade for it? Ha!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 7, 2018)

For those not familiar with Charlotte, Caribou Coffee is next to Michael’s in Park Rd Shopping Ctr. There is also a LBS (BikeSource) just a couple of doors up from Caribou. Maybe we can give them a history lesson!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2018)

See everyone tomorrow morning! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 8, 2018)

An absolute perfect ride today in Charlotte! Temps about 78 and a lite breeze! Thanks everyone for coming out today!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 8, 2018)

Mos pics.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 8, 2018)

Boy, i really geeked out today!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2018)

A great ride! I think Don captured just about everything. I’ll look through my stuff later and see if I have anything to add. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok maybe some dupes but here is what it looked like today. It was a really great ride and always good to get together with friends @schwinndoggy @Oilit @jimbo53 @Colby john and Tish, Doug and Lauren, Brent, Kenny and the others that came out. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2018)

Looked like a perfect day for sure!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 13, 2018)

It was the kind of day that made you feel sorry for people who weren't riding bikes!


----------

